
Flaws in diamonds might hold the key to a new type of secure communications - chmaynard
https://www.princeton.edu/news/2018/07/05/implanting-diamonds-flaws-provide-key-technology-quantum-communications
======
hangonhn
Reminds me of this Physics Girl episode on the Magic Russian Diamond:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0bS7p3e6Lb4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0bS7p3e6Lb4)

Sounds like they're doing something similar but with lab grown ones?

